# Problems with a vet. Malpractice



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I would like to begin by saying that this is a sad story. It happened to me about 3 years ago (in Aug) and I want for those of you that have Chi's to be aware of this, which is why I am posting it.

I had a healthy natural whelper, 3 years old named Blondie. 

This pregnancy however she had trouble and needed to be seen by a vet, as the first puppy wouldn't come out on its own. I called my normal vet, and he was on vacation in Prague. 

Blondie was taken in after about 3 hours of labor, as that was the only time I could get here in. She wasn't straining to push however, but instict told me that she needed a vet. On that note I never leave my dogs side when they undergo surgery. 


The surgery began by using gas anesthic by putting her in a FISHTANK! Once the vet felt she was unconscious enough she was put on a medal platform known as a V and tied down. Sorry had to walk away for a minute as this still bothers me. When put on the medal tray she began to 'gag' and in asking the vet what was going on he proceeded to tell me that she was fighting the anesthic and 'upped the gas'. I thought that the surgery wasn't quite right, but I couldn't tell for sure because their were no monitors on my dog. My puppies all came out blue, lacking tone, and barely breathing. In a gas anesthetic they usaully don't go through this, and within minutes will begin to cry and pop or open their lungs. I was paying attention trying to revive the puppies, the vet was taking care of my dog. Or so I thought.

When the vet got halfway closed with the surgery he made a comment that will stick in my mind forever. "OMG she isn't breathing". My responce was "OMG when did she stop". He couldn't tell me. But the idiot proceeded to finish stiching up my dog, without trying to bring her back!!!!

Then I asked if he could intibate my dog. He told me that he doesn't do that, and fear overwhelmed me. He bagged her for maybe a minute, and I commented on the fact that her chest cavity wasn't rising and falling. The vets attitude changed at this point, as I called his bluff and he knew it. She head was tipped back. Still no rising and falling. Then the secretary whom was also in the room said 'lets move the tongue to the side' I never realised up to that point that this idiot never clamped her tongue. Then the secretary said something I will never forget. 'Doc the dog is choking on her tongue, her tongue is blocking her airway'. At this point I began to get P.O . What vet doesn't check the tongue when they opperate and an animal? Moving the tongue finally to the side the chest began to rise up and down, but after 30 seconds he gave up and walked away, as the secretary had to answer the phone that was ringing. The vet put on straight oxygen, but with nothing to force it through her system in a dog without a normal respiratory rate, what good is it?

The vet walked away briefly, as at this point a woman called on a lab that had their toenails cut too close, and he took the patient. For gods sakes tell them you have an emergency and pull the dogs foot in some flower and deal with me here. 

I don't know how long the vet was gone, but he kept talking to these people with the lab like Blondie in the next room didn't phase him. So me being a woman did the only thing I knew how. I watched the clock, and got a mirror out of my purse. Her respiration rate was only 3-4 breaths a minute. Blondie was failing in front of me and I couldn't stop it, and had I forced this situation further when she began to gag would she still be here. SORRY CRYING.......

So I did the only thing I knew how. I began doing CPR on my own dog. The puppies were finally coming around after 45 minutes of work, so my concentration was totally focused on her, and my hubby stood there throughout the whole thing helpless, as I am the one that always delivers my dogs, and with him in shock he just froze.

Then finally the vet comes back in, one with a book, the other a stethyscope. garry my hubby goes to pay the bill, and promptly comes back to hear a comment that about forced him to kick the vet where the sun don't shine. He listens to my dogs heartrate. His responce is that it is good, so why isn''t she breathing. Then he asks for me to listen. My responce was that it had normal rythem but it was weak. He then said to me and I qoute 'What are you an f' in vet' I replied 'I may not be an f'in vet but I know what my dogs heartbeat sounds like.

I then felt Blondies ears. Dr. Scollon told me, God rest his soul (he died in Feb after 42 years of practice from lung cancer) that the ears are the last place to lose body heat. Blondies ears were froze. She also had no source of heat on her through the surgery, something I didn't think about at the time. He put her under a heat light. Then he came in from another room, and don't ever forget this as this is important.......He came in with a 1cc light blue colored solution and put it in her hind leg. 

Anyhow I walked around the operating table and whispered the last words that I would ever say to my precious Chihuahua "Blondie come back, please come back, you have 4 beautiful babies to come home to". 

Within seconds of that shot Blondie urinated and the vet goes "Well there is nothing more that I can do. Shes dead". I cried like a baby, but still was in shock. I couldn't believe how I took a healthy 3 year old in for a simple surgery and come home with a dead one. He tried to talk us into keeping the body. I refused. Then he proceeded to tell me if I do an autosy they could take her brain apart and every other part of her body as well, which I didn't have done, as I wanted Blondie to rest in peace, however I will never know if she ever suffered as she laid there gasping for air.

On the way out the door this vet is lucky that he didn't kiss his cement floor. His last words he ever said to us was 'How much was the dog worth, how much was the dog worth Garry?' n. 

I couldn't watch her get barried, I couldn;t do it. I was lucky enough to have another mother surrigate Blondies puppies, while I supplimented 2 of them. 2 of the puppies still died, the last one took its last breath in my hands at a week old. I felt like I failed Blondie somehow, but I tried the best I could.

This is where anger turned into action. I contacted the media, got on the local news exposing this ever growing problem. I contacted the papers, and hit the circuit there to. I contacted my senator, as in Michigan animals have no rights, they are seen as a car and wristwatch, only worth what you paid for them, not the love and the fact that we treat them family. I am fightin to try to get these laws changed, which is difficult to do. Then I talked to my local attorney whom as dealt with both Garry's ex and mine, on issues of custody. His fees were simple, his wife wanted a ChiaPom from us, and I cover the paperwork, and he would take on the case for FREE as no one has ever sued a vet in my county, this was the first case of its kind, and I was willing to fight.

Then I contacted the veteranary review board, and filed a complaint. Needless to say I was not the only one with complaints in this vets 4 year history. Apparently he went to indoneasia (got his license out of the country), and left 2 girls with no expirence to handle his office. He before he went presigned 25 health certificates claiming that all the animals that came in in that 2 week period were healthy. They also did surgerical procedures with him coaxing them on the phone. When my complaint was made the state happened to walk in and one of the workers paniced and gave her all of the paperwork.

Later I had a depossion with the state investigator. This vet almost makes me laugh on one point. He never weighed my dog, but claims in producing a paper after her death which he forged, that my dog was only 1 1/2 pounds before pregnancy, and 2 1/2 pounds during pregnancy. Ironic I didn't think that a 2 pound dog could have 4 puppies. And on that point Blondie was 5 pounds, as I weigh them all before I breed them. Not 5 pounds, no nooky. Then he also told the state that my dog was only a year old, and had 4 litters. I may not be a vet, but this just isn't possible as puppies don't come into heat every 2 months. Then Garry and I were talking to her and the blue solution came up. I finally found out what it was.

Blue solution is the one medication that it blue for one reason only, to distinguish it from other meds. It has to be locked up by law, and for good reason. This is why the vet went out of the room and had to come back. It is known as FETAL PLUS SOLUTION. The most commonly used medicine to put a dog to sleep. THIS VET KILLED MY DOG ON PURPOSE, WITHOUT MY CONSENT! I about died when I heard that.

The investigator went on to say that vet obviously killed the wrong dog.

On that note we won in court. Being the first case to sue a vet for malpractice in our county. Next month Garry and I will go to the capital in front of the vet commidy and state our case. We go so far on the 18th and 19th. A whole 2 days. Luckily my attorney has all the paperwork on Blondie, because the vet states that he never did a surgery that day, and the papers came up missing. This vet risks losing his practice and license for good, and I won't quit until that happens. I owe Blondie that much. Her memories live on in this house, and will forever. She is buried beside the fence that she loved to gaze in everyday. She has an Eagle for her grave stone, symbolizing freedom. I feel that people need to know that if a vet doesn't feel right to you, walk away and find another one before its to late.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Umm, wow. I live in Michigan, and I hope the office that he worked in isn't around me anywhere. That is a horrible story, and I'm very sorry you had to go through that. I hope that you win.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Absolutely terrible story. when you said about the vet giving her the injection i thought he was killing her before i read that he actually did!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Thats such a sad story.

Its terrible that people think they can get away with this stuff!

I hope the vet loses his license.

Good luck with your battle.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

that is awful. how can someone do that knowing how much you care for that dog! he was an absolute moron- a fish tank?! i'm so sorry for your loss i hope he gets his license taken away for good.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

> because the vet states that he never did a surgery that day, and the papers came up missing.


What an a**hole!! Unbelievably evil....

Good luck in your fight!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You sound like a very courageous person.


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

I would have probably attatcked him. I cannot believe how such cruel people can live in this world.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

OMG ... that's totally shocking. Horrible person doesn't even begin to describe ... that makes me so mad >_< If he doesn't want to help animals why in the world would he become a "vet". Oh wow, I'm sorry that had to happen to you  That's so beyond sad.

Yeah, when I found out about that blue injection, I would've probably attacked him as well  Or got someone to ... something bad should happen to him ... it'll balance out in the end for him, he will get what he deserves.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm shocked and horrified too--I hope you find justice and you should be commended for saving other dogs' lives.


----------



## The O' Riley Factor (May 31, 2006)

I so sorry for your loss I'm holding my chi right know tearing up. I'm also from Michigan and hope you get the justice that Blondie deserves. Good Luck please keep us informed.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm completely horrified...what kind of person would do this to a 'mom-to-be'??? My eyes teared up several time when I read your story...

I am so sorry that you had to go through this and have to continue to fight for what should have been a common-sense...I want you to win and I want that horrible person to be punished as what he deserves...

May the 'Blondie' angel protect all the Chis...


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Trust me when I say that I will keep you updated. Also I am a trooper and fighter and firmly believe that animals should have rights. At this point only about 5 states recognise them. That needs to make a serious change. Here is my statements that I took up with Senator Barcia when I met with him, nice guy to I might ad. 

Vets practice medicine, just like any other doctor that holds a degree. Millions of pets live in peoples homes, and I am not fighting for rodents mind you, I am fighting for dogs, cats, sugar gliders, and other long lived animals that theses vets treat. 

With that said vets have low malpractice insurance. Why, because they are never held accountable for their actions. Look at how many vets these days are out for the big bucks, and not concerned over the pets we love, as part of our familys to. 

With that said vets should be held to the SAME STANDARDS OF CARE as any other doctor that preforms medicine. They have a degree, they treat, why are they different from those doctors that treat humans?

This is why I am trying to establish Blondies Law, a law that recognises pain and suffering in regards to animals. A law that recoperates animals in the medical books and reconises that animals have rights to. 

Barcia did tell me one problem in proposing this law however. Hunters. People will get confused on animal rights and think that it applies to hunters as well, and that is not the case here. To pass this law is gunna take a lot of work, but with that said I like a good battle anyhow so why not try it. I have nothing to lose and everything to gain. 

I miss that little snot more then anything. The way that she would sit on the couch waiting for us to come back home, watching out the window....CRYING SORRY......The way that she would lick her paw and bring it across her face grooming herself like a cat. The way that she would sit on my husbands shoulder, watch tv and lick his ears and make him laugh. The way that when she came inside from the cold winter and run in and sit on the register to fan her face. And let me watch her as she had a habbit of tipping over the garbage in the bathrooms, just to see the reaction on my face.

No this SOB isn't getting away with this one. The fact that we won in court is going to be one leg to stand on when it comes to the review board. Even though his papers magically disappeared after the suit, the case was still won, and my attorney has all of the reciepts to say that he treated her to begin with, which isn't too smart on his end. The state is going to get a copy of all those papers including his depossion in my attorneys office, admitting the fishtank, and all the other lies he stated on record that my attorney slapped him up one end to the other in the office with. No he will pay, trust me.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh By the way I thought that you would like to hear what this vet said in his depossion that made me walk out about 4 times or I would have plowed him through the table right there.

1 He tried to say that I let Blondie suffer in labor for too long. Not true, I had phone records to back me up on that one. Strike for the vet no 1.

2) He stated that Blondie had scar tissue and went through a previous c-section. Again prepared for that too. I went back to my original vet Scollon and checked my calender that I keep from one year back to check their cycles, on what day they deliver etc. Her last day of Whelp was aprox Nov 29th. Sorry the attorney has the papers, so I am just going by thought here. Anywho I had Scollon back track his records, and he DID NOT preform surgery on that day that he stated, not on Blondie, or any dog. Strike 2 for the vet.

3) He stated that Blondie was in poor health, and that he told us before the surgery that she might die, and my husband and I told him to do it anyway. Not true, again I had Scollon write up a paper saying she had been vet checked and healthy. strike 3 for the vet.

4) The vet stated that Blondie only weighed 1 1/2 pounds BEFORE pregnancy. Not true. Dr. Scollon checked his records. She wieghed 5 pounds. strike 4 for the vet.

5) I had to walk out after I heard this one, or I would have killed the vet in my attorneys own office....He stated that he weighed Blondie, checked her temp, heartrate, resp. everything. He never did a vet check, he just did the surgery. My attorney looking at his original reciept letter head proved that this paper was forged. strike 5 for the vet.

6) He claimed that he couldn;t afford the proper veterinary equipment to anesthize the dog prior to surgery. He admitted to the fishtank, which was the only thing that he was honest about, but preferred to call it an AQUIRIUM.

7) He claims that as I brought this up to my attorney that he had this purple machine beside the operating table. It was a heart monitor. Note that it was never used. He stated that if you have it in your office, even if you don't use it, as long as it is plugged in that you meet the standards of veterinary care in the state of Michigan. WHAT?

8) He claims that I let Blondie stress to long before surgery. I had filed for my phone records, which proves that I not only called him, but all the other vets around me. He got bashed on that count to. 

Basically in the depossion with this vet I was so p.o in sitting there listening to his crap that my attorney advised me to sit and let the vet and his attorney leave first, as he could tell by the look on my face that even being a women and a mere 125 pounds I had enough adrenolin to take him, and would have if I had the chance. He did so badly in his depossition that he became our own expert witness in the vet malpractice case against HIMSELF. 

One more point. He claimed that Garry, my husband was never in the surgical room the entire time, when the only time that garry left was to pay the vet bill. On that point which looks bad on him further, and brought up in the deposition, we canceled the check as I wasn't going to pay a vet for killing my dog. I wanted him to take me to court. He never sent me any paper asking for payment, no bills, and never took me to court.

In fact this case was so strong that I called JUDGE JUDY and talked to the person that excepts the cases that go on the show. They wanted it, but the vet claimed that there is no way in ..... that he would do it, not even if hell froze over. Would have been interesting though to watch him squirm on national tv though.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Wow...oh god. I'm completly speechless...I can't belive someone could hurt animals like that...If I lived in your state, I'd fight along right with you! Good luck!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

thats very harrowing im so sorry you had to got through that.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your dear Blondie as well as her pups. I am, however, happy that you are taking up this noble cause on behalf of all the animals in your state. Keep up the good fight, and know that you have our support!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't even BEGIN to tell you how sorry I am that you are going through this right now. But I'm so glad that you're not just letting it lay and letting him get away with it. Even if he doesn't get in trouble for it, the news and media will know all about it and I'm quite sure that anyone who had thought of going to him or is going to him now, will rethink that action. I can't believe that he just put your dog to sleep without your consent..right in FRONT of you! I told my boyfriend this story and he couldn't believe it either! He too said the vet was just in it for the money. I just can't believe someone could be that heartless, esp. someone who is in a field that requires you to be an animal lover. Makes me sick.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

That is such a sad sad story and losing your poor little one is terrible. Makes me think, maybe I better take my little girl to another vet, for a second opinion.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry bear with me here as these pics break my heart, but I wanted to share them with you all. When I get enough posts I would like to enter one into the contest, just to know that she is never forgotten.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

*trying to get some pics on. Trying to figure it out.*

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f387/serina48723/Blondiegrave.jpg

If this works here is a pic of her grave, with the eagle standing for freedom.


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Thank you for fighting.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of Blondie. Trying to figure out how to add pics here, but they keep saying that my files are too big, even if I go down to 200 pixels. So I am having to use photobucket. Suggestions here PLEASE. Well Anywho here is a pic of blondie.

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f387/serina48723/blondiepic2.jpg


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Blondies puppies sleeping. Bondie is hid in the background. LOL

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f387/serina48723/puppiessleepingpic2.jpg


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is my all time fav. She loved being a mama. There are 4 little ones if you count them in this photo. 

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f387/serina48723/thewholegangwithmama.jpg


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I posted these pics so that we could all see what she looked like, and the dog that we are talking about. From the pic you can tell that she is no 1 1/2 pound dog. The only way I knew how to add them was through photobucket. I tried the other way and I kept getting rejected even with a drop down to 200 pixels. Now I can't believe that a 200x200 would be too big, but when I tried to file the attachments through the post here that was all I kept getting. They are all a jpg file, so if anyone can guide me through this I would appreciate it. Please the next time you see a vet that just doesn't feel right to you, think of Blondie. I'm in tears here, but her memories will live on in my heart forever. 

First I need to win with the review board. Next step changing Michigan laws, which I don't know how, but I know that senator Barcia will help me, as I would like to plead my case with the law makers. After that I would like to establish 'BLONDIES LAW' in all 50 states. I want a law that will make vets think the next time they touch our pets.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I guess this sounds like the vet in vassar that I went to till I found out what a scam he was. I almost lost one of my chi's to him.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry I am all choked up here. Doing this for you all is harder than you might think. Tissue anyone? First Chihuahua I ever had die and it had to be by a vet, who should be there to protect her. The worst part of this is if my original vet Scollon would have been here, I know in my heart that she would still be here. 

My parents when our dogs got too old to breed would adopt them out, and to experience death this way is something that one can never get over. Sorry BUT I CAN'T HANDLE THIS. I MISS MY BLONDIE. I wish that I could have done something and pay attention when she went down hill, but I was trying to revive those puppies. Scollon my normal vet would always tell me that his main concern was the dog, while I took care of the puppies. He and I always had a routine in required c-sections. I didn't think that this would be any different. Looking back now I wish that I would have paid more attention. It's been 3 years since she has been gone on Aug 18th. She was just 3 years old. Too young to die this way, as Chihuahua's are a long lived breed. To go in with a dog wagging her tail and barking to us when we asked her questions (We would talk to her all the time and she would bark back at us, as a way of communicating with her, one of her many memories I have of her), to coming home dead, I just can't get passed.

I remember the night before, when Garry and I had a BBQ going. She wanted a piece of steak from the grill, but I am adiment on not giving my dogs table scraps when pregnant, to reduce the chance of c-sections. I always however shower them with srcaps AFTER they have their babies, and they get it good, let me tell ya. I wish now that I would have given her that steak. I can only hope that when I see her again that I get the chance to appoligise to her, for putting her through this. I only hope that she didn't suffer, unable to move from the meds. Is it wrong for me to want to choke this vet?


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG OMG That is him. That is the vet that I am talking about. I didn't think that anyone on this board lived that close to me. I am so glad that your chi is still here. OMG I can't believe this.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Yes I live in Saginaw. I went to that vet and so did my mother. I think I heard about your baby when it happened.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you the one that I talked to on the phone one day that took your dog into him to have her fixed and he said your dog was pregnant, when she had not been in contact with a male. You then took your dog to another vet and found out that your dog wasn't pregnant, but had uterine tumors, and if you hadn't gotten a second opinion you would have lost your dog to him too? Just asking


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I am just wondering here, because I heard of that story to. Someone from Saginaw talked to me about it.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I pm'd you.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I posted these pics so that we could all see what she looked like, and the dog that we are talking about. From the pic you can tell that she is no 1 1/2 pound dog. The only way I knew how to add them was through photobucket. I tried the other way and I kept getting rejected even with a drop down to 200 pixels. Now I can't believe that a 200x200 would be too big, but when I tried to file the attachments through the post here that was all I kept getting. They are all a jpg file, so if anyone can guide me through this I would appreciate it. Please the next time you see a vet that just doesn't feel right to you, think of Blondie. I'm in tears here, but her memories will live on in my heart forever. 

First I need to win with the review board. Next step changing Michigan laws, which I don't know how, but I know that senator Barcia will help me, as I would like to plead my case with the law makers. After that I would like to establish 'BLONDIES LAW' in all 50 states. I want a law that will make vets think the next time they touch our pets.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes he is still in practice, but not when I get done with him.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Serina, is it allowed that you can post this vet's information here? So we all know not to go to him and tell our friends too. Internet is a great tool to get messages around.

I will follow your story. I hope to see it on the media one day. Judge Judy was a great idea, too bad that coward didn't want to go...I'd love to see Judge Judy let him have it...


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd like to give that vet a blue-filled needle! That is beyond horrifying. All the power to you to win and take that vet down.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

If she can't I will.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your story. It couldn't have been easy re-telling such a horrific experience. I just got chills reading your account of what happened. I really hope that that idiotic man...I refuse to call him a vet...loses his lisence for good. HOW DARE he put your baby to sleep. Man, if that happened to me, I think I would've given him some of that fetal solution. I can't even begin to fathom why he thought he could do that and get away with it. He obviously had NO idea whatsoever what the heck he was doing. How dare he do that to your baby. Man, I'm getting so angry just thinking about what happened to your baby and what you had to go through. Well, I'm soooo happy that you won your case, and i hope you will be able to find some kind of resolution to this unfortunate incident. Thank you once again for having the courage to share this story with us, and I wish you the best of luck. Thank you for being brave and standing up for what you believe in. It's people like you that help to ensure that nothing like this ever happens again. God bless...


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

> Here is a pic of Blondie. Trying to figure out how to add pics here, but they keep saying that my files are too big, even if I go down to 200 pixels. So I am having to use photobucket. Suggestions here PLEASE. Well Anywho here is a pic of blondie.


 




































There... that's better. :thumbleft:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Those pics are soooooooo sweet. But how the heck is this guy still in practice? I don't get it. I seriously would like to hunt him down and give him a piece of my mind!! Urggh...please give out his info. so no other chis or dogs get hurt. Please!!


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Still practicing. checked the review board, and his license is still active. ARG!


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I just seen those pics up and I am going nuts here. Thank you. This vet is in vassar Michigan. BRB with his license number for you all, as part of the aggrement is that I not disclose his name. That does mean however I can't give his LICENSE number out. Retrieving.

okay got it. watching it on favorites. Mind you this is through the michigan medical review board. *License number 6901008432* . This will let you watch this whole event unfold. When I put this jerk in his shoes I am fighting for animal rights to ensure the safety of our pets, make vets accountable for their actions, show more compassion to our animals, and be held accountable to the actions that they take.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, that's horrible!
I just want to clarify something. He let you in the operating room while it happened? Wow. Around here, just that would get him to lose his license.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes I was in the operating room and watched the whole evert. I won't go to any vet that wouldn't, but walk the other way, as I insist on being there through the whole thing, from seeing my dog when they are put to sleep, to the time they wake up and see my face.

To me they are MY dogs, and if the vet should have nothing to hide then they shouldn't have a problem with me being in the room. I agree that this case was a nightmare, but if I wasn't there I could I speak on what might have happened if I didn't witness it. By witnessing it, I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, and can speak on behalf of my dog, because she can't, and tell her story through me.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

my hubby called the state, as my attorney has all of the original paperwork, that the state needs to get ahold of our papers, like Blondies reg. papers, his deposition, etc. They still don't have this, which I don't want to blow my chance because I am going in on blind faith. Plus now they are holding my case off for about 2 months because the original attorney that we had handling this case is retiring at the end of the month. We have been given a new one, by the name of Jennifer. This means that for another 2 months he can still practice. This ticks me off. GRRRR I have waited long enough for this, I want to get this done, and handled. Frustrating on me I'll tell you.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I can post his name. His name is Doug Link. He practices in Vassar Michigan. I was told the name on the license in his office isn't even his name. I didn't notice that but someone else did.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

chimama said:


> I was told the name on the license in his office isn't even his name. I didn't notice that but someone else did.


That _alone_ should be enough for him to lose his license (or whoevers license it is).


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

What! I never noticed this either, the license in his office isn't even his? It is someone elses. Scollon always had his in the lobby of his office, with his class picture when he gratuated. Thinking back now I never did see his license, nor a picture. 

I did bring this up to him on one occation, and he told me that it was in his office, so I dismissed it. He told me that he went to graduate from I believe Missouri is where he said he got his license from, anyway it started with an M anyhow. 

When I was in the middle of the suit I did a little detective work of my own and called up the college that he alleged he went to school with and gratuated from. They had no person under that name, not even the last name.

Then I was told after Blondies death that he got his license over seas from another vet. I think that that story is more accurate, and I will explain why here in just a minute........

He has another complaint against him, but the state can't devulge for what. However in meeting with the investigator for the review board I did get something out of them. This vet went to Indonesia for 2 weeks around Christmas, to keep his license up. He presigned 25 health certificates, stating the he HAD SEEN all the animals and that they were healthy, even though he was OUT OF THE COUNTRY at the time...

They secretaries were told to say that he was on a farm call, or just stepped out of the office, but this isn't the worse of it yet..........

Well out for 2 weeks there is more than just shots that have to be done and wellness checks, and this vet didn't want to lose profit while he was gone, which should have happened in this case. So what does he do? He has his secretaries do the surgery, while he is out of the country, telling them what to do over the TELEPHONE. I guess that the state walked in from what I can gather, and one of the secretaries spued their guts, and gave all the paperwork to the state that they needed. Castrations, spaying, c-sections were all preformed by untrained secretaries. I was so fumigated when I heard this.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

serina48723 said:


> Well out for 2 weeks there is more than just shots that have to be done and wellness checks, and this vet didn't want to lose profit while he was gone, which should have happened in this case. So what does he do? He has his secretaries do the surgery, while he is out of the country, telling them what to do over the TELEPHONE. I guess that the state walked in from what I can gather, and one of the secretaries spued their guts, and gave all the paperwork to the state that they needed. Castrations, spaying, c-sections were all preformed by untrained secretaries. I was so fumigated when I heard this.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that not only can the vet be in serious doo doo for that, but the secretaries can also be fined for practicing without a license. Simply amazing.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is the license that he was practing under the name Smith, Bradford, as this person isn't listed under the state for even having a vet license. Did a little back ground checking.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I dont know what the name was. I was just told that and I never even looked at it, I just seen a license and didn't pay attention, now I do. I was told he got his license in Indonesia.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Man this person is a plain MURDERER!! How the heck is he still in practice after he had unlicensed people perform surgeries? And the license being under the different name...Are these enough for him to break the law and be barred or something? I can't believe this...so mad

What is the name of his office? Now I have his name, with the office name I can post it to other places to make sure people don't use him...


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes I was also told indonesia by another vet as well. Then I was told by this same vet that he thinks after indonesia that he came to michigan, took a test and past it, as that is the only reason that his name would come up on the michigan review board. However this vet states that he makes a lot of money, as almost half of the money he makes is off his 'botch jobs'. 

Here is my fear. Lets say we jerk his license away once the review board gets there hands on him, what is to stop him from going to another state, and start another practice there? Can he do that?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

That is horrible.  I hope you're successful in getting his license taken.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Smith, Bradford, if you dig hard enough on switchboard.com will give you this information. Now please note this is the same information about this other vet in question. Check this out Chimama

Smith, Bradford, DVM - Vassar Veterinary
107 S Main St
Vassar, MI 48768-1601 
(989) 823-8501


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

on that same note I can't find a Smith Bradford anywhere on the Mi review board here:

http://www.cis.state.mi.us/free/default.asp


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

*So who is really licensed or not*, or is someone using someone elses license number, because something isn't making sence here. I thought that you would all like the link directing you to the site in question. I have a hard time finding it, so now have it in my favorites.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

That is so sad. Good for you for doing everything in your power so he can not hurt or kill anymore pets.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

This has to stop, and like the inspector said in my attorneys office 'HE KILLED THE WRONG DOG'. Boy did he ever. I won't quit until something gets done. I just want for you all to think and if something doesn't feel right about the vet please by all means listen to your gut, and if it doesn't feel right WALK AWAY. I don't want for anyone to go through the pain that I have went through. I can't disclose his name but Chimama did. All I did was go into a public site Switchboard and give you the name of another vet with the same address, phone number Etc, so that you could see for yourself what is going on here. ARG.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

I hope that this works but here is the direct page that gave me the name. I new of this other name after the fact, but now everything is coming together here. God I hope that I get this right.

http://detroit.citysearch.com/profile/34599030/?brand=smx_yp-nc

Now you can see for youself that something is fishy here. And now my hearing that was suppose to be next month has been postponed for probably another 2 months. God that makes me made. I would say more but there are probably kids here.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Got the info - thanks for all the researching! Now I have his information I'll tell all my friends so they can tell all their friends. Even if this name shows up in my state at least we'll know not to ever use him which ever state we are in!

Best wishes all the way for you...


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

TY I just want to help so that no one goes through the nightmare that I go through. This shouldn't happen to anyone. I wouldn't wish this to happen to my worst enemy. It still makes me cry when I think about it. The most that I can do is fight for the animals, and their rights, and keep Blondies memory alive.


----------

